# king fish mono vs braid



## mbritter93 (May 12, 2012)

ive got a penn 850 ssm and ive heard mixed opinions on using braid and mono. right now ive got 20# mono but i was thinking about switching to braid with a mono topper for a bit of stretch. any opinions on whether i should switch to braid? if so what Lb test?


----------



## FromNolaToPcola (Jun 8, 2012)

50lb braid if you don't like losing fish, you could get by with 30-40. Make sure to change your braid fairly often if you do a lot of fishing.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are pier fishing, then 20lb mono is fine. Braid is very hard to see and is easily tangled on the pier, so I would suggest colored braid if you are going to use it. I use braid for tarpon, but like the stretch of mono for kings.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

ive got two rigs im going to toy around with kings this season...not going to be fishing from the pier but im going to be using 10 and 20 lb power pro classic on spinning tackle, ill report on performance once the fish get here.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I only use mono for kings and so do most pro king anglers. Those last ditch runs they love to make can easily rip loose a trebles. The stretch in mono accompanied by a light drag will greatly increase your hook to land ratio.

I usually use 15-20lb but I drop to 12 in my kayak. Makes it more fun. I generally add a 12-15ft section of 30lb mono as a shock section to guard against tail whips and gain control close to the boat


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I usually king fish off the pier but I have a couple 650 ssm's so I put a couple hundred yards of pp on bothe bottom of the reel and finish it off with 12 or 15 lb mono. So far I haven't seen the braid but have been really close a few times. I like the extra insurance the braid on the bottom adds to my rig without all the hassle of dealing with it and its a lot cheaper to switch mono than braid if yah lose a bunch.


----------

